# this is Patches, just one of my little ratties!



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

She is a low set dumbo, but that's all I know. What is her coat called?


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not good at this and I can't see what color she is, but I'd guess a hooded agouti (or black?) with a wedge blaze.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Or split capped? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

She's black. And definitely has a little wedge on her face


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She looks like a standard coat. It looks agouti to me but that could be lighting. 

She looks like a blaze variegated rat. Tht would explain the appearance of such a good blaze, the look of a hood, and such a nice stripe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know a little more about my patches!


----------



## heartemis (Mar 29, 2014)

All I can say is AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

she doesn't look like a black. i own blacks. more like agouti. maybe another picture? and heartemis i love your avatar! i laughed so much


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

I can assure you all she is in fact black


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

She is absolutely adorable


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

What a cutie pie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

Thank you! I'll be posting pictures of the rest of my ratties soon.


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

awwww precious!!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

She is gorgeous; I love that blaze! Cannot wait to see the others


----------

